# Ten Reasons to Try Filipino Martial Arts



## Brian Johns (Jun 20, 2015)

The beginning of the post:

"Modern Arnis, a Filipino Martial Art,  has been around since at least 1957 when it was introduced to the public by the late Professor Remy A. Presas. There are many elements to Modern Arnis including stick work, joint locks, ground controls, knife defence, empty hands,and espada y daga. It’s not just a martial art; it’s a great self defense system!"

Read the rest of the post here: 
Ten Reasons to Try Filipino Martial Arts - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts

Regards,
Brian


----------

